
Ask HN: Any unfinished side projects to give away? - s3b
Would anyone like to give away &#x2F; sell the projects which they&#x27;ve started but have no time or interest to finish?
======
hatter10_6
I had been building [http://wishcan.com](http://wishcan.com), a drag-and-drop
travel planner, and will hand it off to someone willing to continue the work.
Trip planning is difficult to get right, and notoriously hard to find a
business model for. I think it's simply because no one has gotten the UI/UX
perfect. I am now working on an IoT platform called
[http://smartxlab.com](http://smartxlab.com)

~~~
fovc
Cannot agree more with wishcan. I sketched up a few different ideas for
something like this, but never pushed on because I thought integrating with
hotels, airlines, etc. Would painful. Also figured I'd need to automatically
parse email confirmations, which would be a PITA.

What is it written in and how much work is left to do?

~~~
soneil
Parsing emails seems to have got a whole lot easier - most I interact with
have started moving to schema.org microformats (eg,
[https://schema.org/FlightReservation](https://schema.org/FlightReservation)
and
[https://schema.org/LodgingReservation](https://schema.org/LodgingReservation)
for flights & hotels respectively).

It seems google/gmail are backing this quite extensively, which is how it's
finally found traction.

~~~
ThomPete
Never heard of [https://schema.org/](https://schema.org/) before. Looks like a
great resource thanks!

------
autonomic
Yes. A fully automated business for 3D prints of ultrasound scans in glass
cubes. The USP is that you upload a low res scan (most doctors don't want to
give you access to the full 3d data) whereupon it does image processing to
create a 3d point cloud which it puts into a reverse engineered laser
engraving format. If payment is processed on the bundled website it then sends
the engraving file and delivery sheet to a sub contractor. Profit. Everything
ready to run. Wasn't so very happy with the point cloud quality though, but
it's probably good enough. Ran out of interest just before the marketing
phase. Hackers eh.

~~~
bbcbasic
Sounds like one of those things that is awesome at the time (everything
related to a new baby is), but more like something that will freak you out and
make you think 'why!!' a few years down the line.

~~~
gadders
We hardly looked at the 3d baby scan again after the real thing turned up.

You'd also need to deliver fairly quickly as 3d scans are normally done later
in pregnancy so the baby is plumper and doesn't look "like a skinned rabbit"
(that was a quote from a midwife) and you'd still need to deliver before the
baby pops out.

------
scrollaway
This is something that I've been designing and playing around for a while...

I wanted to implement a generic MUC protocol bridge. Kinda like
[https://sameroom.io/](https://sameroom.io/) is doing, but open source.

My initial approach was to look at Matterbridge (a mattermost<->irc bridge)
and go from there. But I simply don't have time to do it anymore. The author
is interested by the approach though so ... have at it:

[https://github.com/42wim/matterbridge/issues/9](https://github.com/42wim/matterbridge/issues/9)

\--

I'm also the author of [https://github.com/jleclanche/django-push-
notifications](https://github.com/jleclanche/django-push-notifications) and I
don't use it anymore, but it's a very popular django app. If someone around
here is using it and wants to maintain it (or part of it), please reach out -
I tried handing it off to Jazzband but that doesn't seem to be happening.

------
DominikSerafin
[https://enboard.co](https://enboard.co) \- a web app where you can create
"boards" filled with links

Some examples of such boards:

• [https://enboard.co/web/](https://enboard.co/web/)

• [https://enboard.co/frontend/](https://enboard.co/frontend/)

• [https://enboard.co/webdesign/](https://enboard.co/webdesign/)

• [https://enboard.co/startup/](https://enboard.co/startup/)

It'd be willing to hand it to someone (on partnership basis) who could
maintain it and grow it.

Stack is Linode/Ubuntu/Python/Django/Sass.

~~~
corobo
Why does it pop up something about another site? What is ggather and why do I
want to "Be first to gain access to GGather alpha release"?

~~~
DominikSerafin
It's another project that I'm working on right now. The popup is there because
the GGather.com will be somewhat similar to Enboard.

------
noahtovares
I built [http://mlist.io](http://mlist.io) but currently don't have time to do
anything beyond maintenance. If you interested in email newsletters let me
know!

~~~
thex10
I just started using this last week! It's just what I needed and is amazing -
thanks so much for this!

I think I'd be willing to help with this.

~~~
kuntalshah37
Very cool concept. I would love to use it and help it.

------
swilsonalfa
There's a great website for that:
[https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/home](https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/home)

~~~
kuntalshah37
Great resource. I have been thinking for such a place where every college kid
can submit their projects.

------
pavlov
I made WordSafety.com [1] last year. It got some positive attention initially:
#1 on HN, and about 79,000 pageviews in the first month... But then I just
basically forgot about it, because I was so busy with other stuff. Now, after
a year of complete neglect, the site gets about 1300 sessions / month.

If someone wants to take this over, I'd be happy to entertain any offer. The
app itself is exceedingly simple (a database-less Node.js app), so hosting
costs practically nothing.

[1] [http://wordsafety.com](http://wordsafety.com)

------
stevejohnson
I wrote MSPaint-as-JavaScript library, Literally Canvas
([http://literallycanvas.com](http://literallycanvas.com)). People sometimes
want to pay good rates for work done on it. I'm always looking for someone to
take over most of those requests, since I no longer have time for it.

------
mitchellbryson
I'd be tempted to giveaway [http://spendful.com](http://spendful.com) to the
right person.

~~~
dsk139
Wow. I was going to build this exact same thing. And I still might. Would love
to chat. My emails in my profile-- didn't see yours.

~~~
loopbit
Also interested in something like this but I don't think I have time to do it
on my own. If you end up taking it up and would like some help, give me a
shout.

My email is miguel at <username>.com

------
keyboard1234
I made a program for one handed keyboard input. it has a rather unique way of
selecting symbols, and it can insert it into any X11 window. So far it's in
far from polished. It runs on Ubuntu if you download some rather common
libraries. Take a look in the Makefile for details.

I won't have very much time to continue the development.

[https://github.com/richard-jansson/veta](https://github.com/richard-
jansson/veta)

~~~
exydome
This really looks cool. But you should add some brief instructions on how to
compile the code in the README!

I only managed to compile the code after one hour of work. Then I'm kinda new
to ubuntu.

apt-file search

helped me out a lot. It was only when I could use apt-file to search for pc
file that I managed to install the necessary deb packages.

------
bayonetz
Blanqd. It's a prett neat daily news headline quiz app concept. Built hybrid
style and works on both iOS and Android. The quizzes are generated daily using
NLP word substitution hacks. Could be cool/lucrative if someone had the energy
to put into promoting it, adding in app ads, maybe making it player vs player,
etc.

[http://blanqd.com](http://blanqd.com)

hit me up at mr.manager@blanqd.com

~~~
allendoerfer
Really like the idea. Thought about similar things before. This is an
educational app and thereby makes the world a better place. I like the idea of
getting people educated without them noticing it at first.

------
freework
I have a shitload of open source personal projects I no longer work on any
more. Take your pick: [https://github.com/priestc](https://github.com/priestc)

~~~
foxhop
I like that Giotto project.

Does it use WSGI?

------
docsapp_io
I built DocsApp[0]: Documentation Hub for Your Developers. It is 90%
completed. It is similar to readme.io.

If anyone interested to buy, please contact me. Email is in my profile.

The main reason I plan to sell is because marketing it is too hard (I am
developer).

[0]: [https://www.docsapp.io/](https://www.docsapp.io/)

------
sellingstuff
Hey,

I dont have time to continue with this:

[https://texttexto.com](https://texttexto.com)

Cool thing is that I've made an API to take on orders.

If anyone's interested (even in the domain name) I can sell it to you at a
minimal cost.

------
arisAlexis
I have built [https://www.writedown.co](https://www.writedown.co) an
opinionated immutable Twitter like social network that has most of the
features you would expect (something like Akasha). I wanted to make it
compatible with blockchains also. Nodejs (ES7) + Ractive + Orientdb. Didn't
get much traction / I lack PR skills. If you think you believe in the
idea/cause you can either take it or work together (it is almost feature
complete).

------
w1nter
[http://octave.im/](http://octave.im/)

Web IDE for GNU Octave (open source Matlab alternative). Originally built it
because Octave had no UI and installation was a pain. It was heavily used by
Machine Learning Coursera students and currently just pays for its hosting.

I'm sure it could be useful in niche academia market, but don't have
time/connections to pivot. NodeJS/React/PostgreSQL/websockets. Email address
on the home page.

------
leandot
I've built a couple of App Store & GPlay apps that I am not actively
developing or marketing anymore due to lack of time. I believe they have good
potential and the ideas can be reused to create similar experiences but you
need to invest more time and resources. Prefer to sell but I am open to
discuss any interesting options.

\- Really Funny Fish Aquarium is a game where kids click on moving fish, who
make funny noises and movements [1][2]

\- Fun Kids Activities is an app where me and my wife used to post one
activity you can do with kids every day with a notification but it turned out
it to be quite time consuming for us so we just listed all activities and
removed the notifications. [3][4]

[1] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/really-funny-fish-
aquarium/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/really-funny-fish-
aquarium/id737446904?ls=1&mt=8)

[2] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/really-funny-fish-
aquarium-h...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/really-funny-fish-aquarium-
hd/id782967622?ls=1&mt=8)

[3] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/really-funny-kids-
activities...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/really-funny-kids-
activities/id837561180?ls=1&mt=8)

[4]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.leandot.re...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.leandot.reallyfunnykids.android&hl=en)

------
erikrothoff
[http://www.kickassapp.com](http://www.kickassapp.com) is never finished!

------
dwightgunning
It's a shame that Assembly.com had to close - you'd find tonnes of interesting
side projects there.

------
yegortimoshenko
I made Paper, an Instapaper addon for Firefox:
[https://github.com/yegortimoshenko/paper](https://github.com/yegortimoshenko/paper)

The problem is, I don't use Firefox anymore, so I'm looking for a new
maintainer.

~~~
sdsk8
Hello, i am a heavy firefox and instapaper user, i want to help with this
extension

------
sathishvj
I bumped into an acquaintance a few days ago who reminded me that he was still
using a project I'd written a while ago: A language reinforcement app. I had
occasional ideas to revive and monetize it, but haven't yet.

[About
Glowso]([http://gcdc2013-glowso.appspot.com/#/about](http://gcdc2013-glowso.appspot.com/#/about))

[GlowSo Web
App]([http://gcdc2013-glowso.appspot.com/#/home](http://gcdc2013-glowso.appspot.com/#/home))

[A talk I'd done for GDG Tunisia about how I developed
it]([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBwOuK9x5VQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBwOuK9x5VQ))

------
ilzmastr
I made [http://dillydally.herokuapp.com](http://dillydally.herokuapp.com), a
way to share collections of locations with friends. Made it for myself and
friends, but didn't get a mobile site done before I had to move on.

------
namero999
We (me a and a friend) built
[https://board.creonomy.com](https://board.creonomy.com) a visual
bookmarking/inspiration organization tool for visual creative professionals,
some of them are teams within big corporations that want to pay for the
product because they got burned by free stuff such as Pinterest. It is on
autopilot. Triple digits paying customers. It also raised an angel investment
(that for reasons we can elaborate about if interested, we turned down). A
new, better version with much more features and more polished UI is 95% done
on my dev machine. Definitely looking forward to someone with the time and
drive to make it bigger.

------
firasd
I've been making a podcast discovery app, it's not live yet but the latest
home page screenshot is [http://imgur.com/a/Bkn7Y](http://imgur.com/a/Bkn7Y)
(basically: Trending topics, Recommendations (based on social media profile
and listening history, subscribed shows, and iTunes charts), and instant
search of over 4.5 million episodes across more than 60 thousand shows.)

I may not be able to keep going on it though because of constraints on time
and resources. Would be happy to talk to anyone who'd like to partner on this
(or ideas about how I can at least handle hosting bills for such a large DB!).
firasd at gmail.

~~~
jespr
Interesting! Cool idea.. I'm curious to where you got all the podcast data?

~~~
firasd
Got the Show info from iTunes charts feeds, then parsed the Show feeds for
Episode info :)

------
fab2722
[http://cloudmatch.io](http://cloudmatch.io) . A server-side app to enable
cross-device gesture interaction. Imagine swiping pictures from one phone to
another. Currently used by a game app:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=perfectearth.a...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=perfectearth.animals&ah=PXEdtPiIHdyUTcQ-
vi-YzeFqky8) . The engine of my server app is open-source and I tried to make
some profit offering it as a cloud service - hence the name.

------
desaiguddu
I have built a platform for Networking - specifically for conferences, meetups
& business gatherings.

We hosted one conference i.e Apple's WWDC.

[1] [http://wwdcconnect.com](http://wwdcconnect.com)

~~~
sourc3
Having built and given up on an app that did exactly this, I would like to
learn more about your experience. I am in the process of giving away the app,
back-end, etc. as a result of a flippa auction.
[https://flippa.com/6895313-curia](https://flippa.com/6895313-curia)

~~~
desaiguddu
An idea came to my mind when I was selected for Apple WWDC. There wasn't a
platform to find who else are attending WWDC event.

Connect is an Online platform to meet other attendees before the event -

We build this platform keeping following in mind -

\- To share accommodation

\- Airport Cab sharing

\- A trip/ Sightseeing new city

\- Or Business Networking

~~~
sourc3
That's awesome, you are doing much more than I did in the past. Kudos. If you
want to connect and bounce ideas you can find my contact in my profile.

------
Donmario
I have a gamification platform like
[https://badgeville.com/](https://badgeville.com/) that we've worked on some
time ago. It was like 70 percent done.

~~~
confiscate
this looks more like a company than a side project?

The blog says the company has already been acquired by another big
company...so how can you sell it?

~~~
WesleyJohnson
He states that his project was "like" badgeville.com, not that it "was"
badgeville.com :)

------
tim33
I made a music recommendation site:
[http://recommendindieband.com](http://recommendindieband.com)

After an initial successful post on the indieheads subreddit, it's slowed down
to about 15 users per day.

I also had people writing album reviews and they kinda got bored by it so it's
been a while since the last review.

If this is a project people would be interested in (built in python / flask),
I'll throw it up on github.

------
pvinis
[https://github.com/pvinis/mazical](https://github.com/pvinis/mazical) It's
not much but it was a start. I airways wanted to play a game like that do I
thought I would make it. It's a maze that you do not see and of the walls
until you bump into them. I would love to see someone actually programming it
so I can finally play it :)

------
avodonosov
[https://github.com/avodonosov/pocl](https://github.com/avodonosov/pocl)

[http://testsheet.biz](http://testsheet.biz)

[https://github.com/cl-test-grid/cl-test-grid](https://github.com/cl-test-
grid/cl-test-grid)

Unfortunately time doesn't permit me to move them forward.

------
Malankov
I started [https://togethr.tv/](https://togethr.tv/), a website where you can
watch synchronized videos with your friends. Other features include text and
audio chat. I wanted to promote it, but I never did. Average of 1000 unique
users / month. You can contact me on admin@togethr.tv.

------
tonteldoos
I don't have a started project per se, but have some domain names I acquired
about 2 years ago for online resume/project/listing sites in the
developer/designer space (all ending in ???resu.me). They keep on auto-
renewing, but if anyone's interested, I could be talked into offloading them
:)

------
pmonte
A web app to have additional metrics in google analytics (your fb fans,
youtube views etc,twitter followers etc). Basically it spiders your
fb/twitter/youtube pages to get info and send it to ga via measurement
protocol. It stayed online for 2 years, put offline a few months ago.

~~~
xcubic
Why take it offline?

------
epynonymous
yeah sure, the dns address is not registered anymore (getsdone.io), but i
built a productivity app in sinatra; basically it leverages tweet like syntax
and allows people to quickly delegate tasks to other people or oneself and
track progress on those tasks. e.g. @paulgraham set up meeting for project
review at 1pm tomorrow, pick up milk @danny. i basically got the web app up
and running, but due to having to work on my full time job and other
priorities, i just stopped after the dns name ran out after a year, i might be
wrong, but the aws machine is probably still being charged, so all you'd need
is a new ssl cert and renew or rebrand the dns name. never really got around
to using it myself because most users wanted a mobile client.

epynonymous at outlook dot com for more details.

------
vzrandom
[http://localqueries.com/](http://localqueries.com/) Make localized google
searches from any country or language in the world. See how your keyword is
performing in Cambodia for example. It's working, just need some follow up.

------
andriussev
I have been holding on to [http://ampoll.com](http://ampoll.com) for a while.
Technologically, it's there despite a couple of bugs but I've not touched it
for over a year now and will probably scrap it in the near future.

~~~
personjerry
I think [http://www.strawpoll.me/](http://www.strawpoll.me/) is a popular site
used on Twitch that does a very similar thing

------
libeclipse
I started this a while back:
[https://github.com/libeclipse/starlight](https://github.com/libeclipse/starlight)

Nowadays I'm too busy to keep up with development so if anyone wants to help
out that would be great.

------
mmorsi
[https://github.com/movitto/omega](https://github.com/movitto/omega)

A physics/universe simulator, space RTS in Ruby. Would like to continue
developing it at some point but am focusing on other priorities

------
ddgflorida
I'd be willing to sell tournamentmaps.com - displays tennis tournament
information on a google map. I created this when my kids played but they are
older now. Data is scraped yearly from the source and map links to source web
site. PHP/MySql

------
root_me
[http://owlpro.io](http://owlpro.io) , Wordpress Security Testing
Platform.highly appreciated but couldn't find time from day job to complete
this. contact me at pentesterkunal@live.com for more info

------
kilroy123
I built this site with semi-interactive flash cards for learning a new
language:

[https://flashphrase.com](https://flashphrase.com)

Just abandoned it. I couldn't come up with a good way to monetize it, so I
opened it up to be free.

------
foreverdev
Started to build UI for Quartz Scheduler but never had time to finish it. You
can see general idea at
[http://www.quartzdashboard.com/](http://www.quartzdashboard.com/)

i think its ready to get adopted :)

------
jpliska
I'm looking for someone to partner with me on
[http://www.ballotbin.com](http://www.ballotbin.com)

The system needs changes (in frontend, backend, sysadmin). It is pretty much
the same as in 2002.

~~~
sdsk8
I can help you with the sysadmin/devops stuff, if you want contact me: hn at
leandrosf dot com

------
glasz
[https://www.starve.de](https://www.starve.de)

[http://cocktailiciousapp.com](http://cocktailiciousapp.com)

every now and then i do some maintenence but... you know.

------
endriju
Not exactly give away or sell, rather looking for a partner that could make
[http://exmerg.com](http://exmerg.com) better. If interested ping me at sevce
at bitfictioncom.

------
webjac
I got servpaid.com which is a front end for Stripe payments.

It needs a lot of work done, I only got a few clients. I really don't know
what to do with it... suggestions?

------
alexatkeplar
Can you share your interests / capabilities upfront? Definitely have some side
projects gathering dust but they need to go to a good home...

------
krakaukiosk
Phrase.it - speech bubble photo app.

Built it a couple of years ago but lost interest. Still used by 100+ users per
day. Ping me at Contact@phrase.it

------
jason_slack
I used to write a fairly popular cross-platform text editor. Been thinking
about open-sourcing it.

------
gtheme_io
I have one side project GTheme.io[1] selling Ghost.org premium themes. Some
improvement (SSL, auto payment to sellers, content blogging, etc) can be done
to make it as passive income. 11 of the themes are designed by myself.

As my focus shifted, I plan sell it.

[1]: [http://www.gtheme.io/](http://www.gtheme.io/)

~~~
reubano
Which themes are yours and how much would you be willing to sale the copyright
to them for?

------
mechanismic77
Are you trying to create a website where people can give away their side
projects?

------
mrborgen
Yes, Datasets.co. A site for sharing/indexing machine learning datasets.

------
megahz
a friend gave me
[http://www.thewebsiteprice.com/](http://www.thewebsiteprice.com/) that i am
willing to sell, if anybody interested in buying.

~~~
kuntalshah37
Seems interesting. What is the logic behind the price calculation. You can
send me details at kuntal.shah@digi-corp.com.

------
pcunite
Anyone interested in C++/Windows/Desktop products?

Note, this is a commercial product, customers include Airbus, and everyone
else.

Mostly pirated, you'll have to figure that one out.

Asking $125K or $500K for everything.

~~~
epse
You what? Can you tell what it does. Just genuinely interested to know that.

------
ingelheim
www.skeleton.io - Was supposed to be a collection of skeletons for tech
projects. Interested in selling if you want to

------
SteveMorin
S3b why?

------
wprapido
a wordpress installer

